# Alumacraft 1448MV - Catfish, Casting & Bowfishing



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Greetings to all on tinboats.net. This site has been invaluable. If you're looking for ideas, how-to, FAQs, dos & don'ts....the buck stops with the guys on this site. 

I've been cruising the site for a few weeks now after buying a '95 Alumacraft 1448MV from my landlord. The boat is in immaculate condition as is the galvanized trailer. The boat belonged to her husband who she says only used it a handful of times duck hunting. I have watched the boat sit unused under her shed for at least 8 years now. She had a good coat of dust on her but no dings, dents or heavy scratches...not even a water mark on the hull from the brown water around here.



Front Deck (layout with bowfishing in mind)
- Raise and extend front deck (All Aluminum)
- Front deck will have custom battery box for TM battery with Tempress hatch (13 x 17 outside)
- 13 X 30 Tempress Dry storage
- 13 x 23 Tempress hatch on bulk head for access/storage underneath deck.
- Custom trolling motor bracket for my new MotorGuide Varimax 55 Bow Mount (Hand Control)
- Bow navigation lights & anchor cleat on center
- Mount for pedestal seat
- Paint to match

2 Custom Rod Holder Racks
-I want to catfish it off the back (not the side like most jons). I think it's wide enough for it, but it's going to take some ingenuity since I'll have a tiller and limited space. Had to come up with something that can handle a hog and be easliy stowed and out for the way when not in use. I've drawn up so rotating rod holder racks that look slick on paper. I'll draw something up on the computer and post it. 

Electrical
- I'll be wiring navigation/anchor lights, water proof black lights on the outside of the transom (lights up the florescent line), and fish finder. 
- Trolling Motor plug and breaker
- Switch box

Seats
- Mounting 2 Wise Big Man Camo seats with Arm Rests (already purchased and they are super bada$$!) on the middle seat for catfishing.
- Leaning post on the front for bowfishing (or casting when the White Bass run)

Motor
- 2011 Yamaha 25hp 4 Stroke (Tiller)

Trailer
- Repack or replace barrings
- Replace 8in tires with 12in

Thinking About....
-Converting middle seat into livewell
- Aluminum floor in back between middle & rear seat
- Sponsons on back
- Repaint the whole thing.....heh...maybe...
- Camo paint scheme/stenciling

Now....what to call her?????












- Jonah "Bug"
RiverBottomOutdoors.com


----------



## Ranchero50

looks familiar, welcome to the site. My '92 came with the livewell in the middle seat. Looked like a very simple mod during the assy. They set the box and welded the drain hole in and then placed the seat frame over it, rough cut the top of the seat out and put a simple side mounted hinged cover.

You need to get that thing wet and see what you like / dislike.

Jamie


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I sure do, Jamie. I read your entire mod post....dude...one word...AWESOME. I wish I had a fraction of your know-how.

*Front Deck Update*
- Dropped her off to the aluminum fab shop to have the front deck fabbed and installed. Had to play around with the layout to balance ergonomics and fit. I'll be able to open all hatches with the TM stowed. That's a small victory for me since the TM has a hand control head (that I don't want hanging over the side), a 50" shaft and had to be offset to the right of center since I'm a right handed shooter (holds bow in left hand). :beer: Looking forward to picking it up...maybe EOW...and post some pics.

Then I'll run the wires to TM and bow lights....maybe pick up some etch primer. (Please post your painting advice, new deck will be bare aluminum...ideas for non-skid.)

...Squirreling money away for the motor purchase 2011 25hp Yammi 4stroke (about $3500)....I need to follow Jamie's advice and get her wet ASAP!!!

*Trailer Update*
- Pulled the boat around and the hubs didn't heat up...good sign...I don't think I'll need to replace the barrings, just repack them.
- Old 8" tires don't leak...but need to be replaced anyhow. Want to go to 12" tires.
- Only had to replace 1 bulb in the trailer lights!!! They worked like a champ!!! Another victory!!! :beer: 
- Added a tongue jack and tossed the cinder block!
- Replaced the safety chain because it was too short

I know....pictures, pictures, pictures...I'm a noob!!! I'll do better!!!!


----------



## Ranchero50

On the trailer, I don't know where you launch at but the extra tire height may keep the boat out of the water until you run out of ramp. Been there.

Should be an interesting bowfishing platform for one. It's a bit narrow for two guys standing casting and moving in different directions at the same time. On mine the rear is actually wider, more comfortable / stable to stand at.

Jamie


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Ranchero50 said:


> On the trailer, I don't know where you launch at but the extra tire height may keep the boat out of the water until you run out of ramp. Been there.
> 
> Should be an interesting bowfishing platform for one. It's a bit narrow for two guys standing casting and moving in different directions at the same time. On mine the rear is actually wider, more comfortable / stable to stand at.
> 
> Jamie



See....that's why I come here. Didn't even think of the ramp issue.... The deck won't be one of those raised decks. It will be just under the rail. I've shot plenty of fish from a canoe...I don't see the real need for one of those high-rise decks.

I think she'll do fine with two people on the front bowfishing. I bowfished narrower boats with two on the front. Plus...me and my brother have a little Cherokee blood in us...we both stand up in a canoe while bowfishing. Still...I've thought about adding a float to my bow just in case it gets dropped.
.
https://www.youtube.com/user/Str8eningTheCurves?feature=mhum#p/u/3/p-qX4odzD2U

Jonah "Bug"
RiverBottomOutdoors.com


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Found some advice on self-etching primer...

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8484&start=10


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

SCHWEEEEETTT!!!!!! Fab shop just called!! The deck is done with the exception of the TM plug!!! I'm like a kid on XMAS Eve!!!! Can't wait to get off work and check it out....course I'll upload some pics of it. \/


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

MAN ALIVE!!! The Front Deck is effin' AAAAWWEEESSSOOOMMEEE!!!! Turned out almost exactly like I drew it up! I couldn't be more happy with it. \/ :beer: \/ :-D 

Can't say enough good things about Chris Lopez over at ASW Aluminum (https://aswaluminumproducts.com/index.html) Website doesn't do him justice!!!

*Front Deck*
_Look Ma!!! No wood or carpet!!!_
- All Aluminum including battery box. I didn't want wood or carpet in the boat. The advantages of aluminum vs wood/carpet out weighed the price difference for me. That price includes labor since I can't weld it. Took some extra squirreling and delayed other purchases.
- All Hatches open with motor stowed!!!!! :beer: 
- All Hatches are Tempress brand, Dark Grey color (damn if I didn't find some OD ones after I bought these!!!)
---Access Hatch: 13" x 23"
---Dry Storage: 13" x 30" (Tempress dry storage container also)
---Battery Box Hatch: 13" x 17"
- Custom TM bracket. Check the pictures out on this thing. Attention to detail is awesome. You won't find better welds. Screwed to deck so that it can be removed if absolutely necessary.

*Trolling Motor*
- MotorGuide Varimax V55 Bow Mount Hand Control (12V)
---50" Shaft
---Offset to right because I'm a right handed shooter. (but cast with right hand too...we'll see how I like it when I'm casting)

Deck View#1





Deck View#2





Deck View#3





Access hatch under bow. Lots and lots of storage under there.





Dry Storage Box





Batter Box....opens with TM stowed.





Trolling Motor Mount & Anchor Cleat, Bow Light....getting ready to mount TM plug.





Another view of the TM mount.





Another view of the TM mount.





ASW Aluminum.....now that's a quality weld.






*Next Steps*
- Replace Pos/Neg terminal connectors on TM wire with Male TM plug
- Extend Female TM plug wires, fish to front battery box, install terminal connectors.
- Install Battery Tray and Breaker for TM
- Make decision on painting entire boat or just front deck.


----------



## JMar650

That front deck is sweet. :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Wish I had a fab shop close by that didn't want to gouge prices so bad.


----------



## eddyandrehab

JMar650 said:


> That front deck is sweet. :LOL2: :LOL2:
> Wish I had a fab shop close by that didn't want to gouge prices so bad.




Ha, yeah, same here...I can't afford that.


----------



## ditchen

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors.com



Nice catch!
Funny how these mv1448 from different manufactures look very similar, guess it is tough to improve on perfection
I love mine.


----------



## Ranchero50

Wow, that deck's up there. Are you going to use a butt seat for bow fishing? Curious why the post is so far forward.

Carpet or antiskid?

Jamie


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Ranchero50 said:


> Wow, that deck's up there. Are you going to use a butt seat for bow fishing? Curious why the post is so far forward.
> 
> Carpet or antiskid?
> 
> Jamie




Yea...butt seat on the front. Don't do much sitting when I bowfish or cast. Trying to decide on the best non-skid route...don't want some type of rubber product or bedliner that won't hold up...and I want something light. Was thinking about a little sand sprinkled on wet paint...then a top coat of paint over it. Even if it wears off it would be easy to mend. Got any good ideas on the non-skid?

Decks not much higher that the factory deck. I measured it when I first started planning it...I want to say 4".


----------



## Ranchero50

The sand in the paint doesn't work so well, get's slippery when wet, maybe some heavy grit or tiny gravel in thick paint. 

Perhaps just some nonskid stickers like you put on stair treads. if they start to slip in the sun just replace them. The bed liner may work well also if you can rough up the metal enough for it to adhere...

Jamie


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

eddyandrehab said:


> JMar650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That front deck is sweet. :LOL2: :LOL2:
> Wish I had a fab shop close by that didn't want to gouge prices so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, yeah, same here...I can't afford that.
Click to expand...


I couldn't either!!!! Had to pinch and save to pay for what I wanted. The price of the deck pushed back the purchase (and therefore progress) of other pieces of the pie. More money now.....or llots of bitching "I shoulda..." later??????  

I hope I made the right call.....


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

ditchen said:


> Nice catch!
> Funny how these mv1448 from different manufactures look very similar, guess it is tough to improve on perfection
> I love mine.



You're making me rethink the console or tiller!!! I decided against a console to save money, weight and room..... Now, I have to keep reassuring myself that I made the right decision!!!!! Thanks alot!!! ;-)


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Yesterday, I swung by Advanced Auto and picked up 3 rattle cans of self-etching primer (about $6 a piece). Then swung by Lowe's and picked up some painter's tape and shrink wrap. 

I clipped off the OEM terminal connectors on the TM and replaced with a plug from Bass Pro. The plug came with butt splices pre-wrapped in waterproofing heat shrink. I put a put a piece of heat shrink of the splices to clean it up. 

Decided against unscrewing the hatches, cleat, etc and instead will tape them all for painting. I'm sure that I could unscrew everything but I don't won't to reduce the holding power of the screws any and with all the screws, I can tape it just as fast.

I worked up some drawings for my rod holders. Hopefully, the drawings explain how they work.

Primer





Starting the tape job





TM Plug


----------



## ditchen

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> You're making me rethink the console or tiller!!! I decided against a console to save money, weight and room..... Now, I have to keep reassuring myself that I made the right decision!!!!! Thanks alot!!! ;-)



not going back to a tiller, though I did like the console not being there at times. 

My decision to add remote steer is when I came across a 81 smoker craft that a tree fell on for next to nothing. Was able to strip everything off of it needed for the conversion.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

REMOVED POST

Concept drawings of rod holders. I did not use this idea. Eliminating post to clean up project thread.


----------



## eddyandrehab

That is one hell of a rod holding setup.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

REMOVED POST

Concept drawings of rod holders. I did not use this idea. Eliminating post to clean up project thread.


----------



## Ranchero50

For power trolling or anchor fishing? Might want to consider a pair detent rings (think sawtooth pattern on the rings that will interlock every 15` or so) so you can position the holder and they won't swing around on you as the boat rocks. Might be a pain to make but they should give better / longer service vs. a locking bolt or collar setup.

Jamie


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Ranchero50 said:


> For power trolling or anchor fishing? Might want to consider a pair detent rings (think sawtooth pattern on the rings that will interlock every 15` or so) so you can position the holder and they won't swing around on you as the boat rocks. Might be a pain to make but they should give better / longer service vs. a locking bolt or collar setup.
> 
> Jamie



Rod holders will mostly be used for anchor fishing....rarely drift or troll with TM. I was thinking the Spring Button Clips (https://tinyurl.com/2bxp7h8) would do the trick. I thought about the sawtooth but only as a standalone alternative to the button clips. Incorporating it into the design as a supplement is a good idea.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Made some good progress on the boat this weekend thanks to my Ol' Man lending me a hand. Installed the female TM plug into the front deck. Got everything taped up, sanded, primed and painted!!! :beer: 

I used Dupli-Color self etching primer. Picture of it on a previous post. Took about 9-10 cans. Instead of shooting it, I used Krylon Camouflage Ultra Flat Olive rattle cans. Took about 8-9 cans. Came out a little streaky because of over spray. But I think after it cures for a week, a good wash/scrub job will even it out. Once I get some blood on it, it should look pretty damn good.  I like the color and it is "ultra flat". I only painted the inside and just over the rail on the outside. 

Mocked up my catfishing seats and snapped a few pics.

Prime Time














Dad wiping the primer down with a tack cloth 





Painted





Catfishing seats (Wise Big Man Hunting/Fishing Fold-Down Boat Seats in Advantage Max-4 with Arm Rests)









Me and my fishing partner testing them out.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Still thinking long and hard (that's what she said) on my rod holders. Here's a 3D that I drew up of them.

FYI...this is a spring button clip ---> https://www.concretesupplyhouse.com...o.---double-button-clip-1-3/4in-dia_393.shtml


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

nice find for 800 bucks! rigs lookin good


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Made a little progress on the boat over the holiday season (also the opening day of hunting season!!!) Between smoking doves on the wing and a crow I managed to wet sand the boat and add another coat of paint. I think I made a mistake using rattle cans...but the wet sanding between coats is helping. In the end, I'll have spent more money using the rattlers instead of spraying it. Lesson learned....  

I've been thinking on my rotating rod holders for about a month now. I've talked them over with my brother and Dad. And together we found one fundamental flaw with them. It is a lever. By design, it is inherently week at the point were the upright attaches to the plate/boat. This can be minimized by using braces which would move the stress point up the upright and thus reduce the leverage....but that would be more fabrication. I think there is a better solution.

Me and dad tried to come up with a sliding type solution back when I starting toying with the rotation solution. We just couldn't come up with a good solid way to do it (the main issue was I do not want a bar that extends the entire width of the boat). I was sitting in the boat this weekend brainstorming on solutions and it hit me....so simple...why didn't I think of this before.....

So, here is the new solution. 
No solid bar spanning width of boat - Check
Holders can be moved in the direction of bow for fishing and stern while in transit - Check
Rods can be left in holders while the holders are adjusted - Check
Holders will handle a river hog - Check


----------



## Bassman018

That deck is amazing, I am diggin those hatches, and the seats look amazing I will get a set when I can finally get a jon.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Bassman018 said:


> That deck is amazing, I am diggin those hatches, and the seats look amazing I will get a set when I can finally get a jon.



Thanks! I put a lot of thought into the layout and design of the deck but my fabrication guy really out did himself. I'm really pleased with the hatches. They're pretty damn stout. The seats are pimp!!! Wanted something big and comfy that I could doze off in on those long nights catfishing.. These were the closest thing to a Lazy Boy.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

*Trolling motor install completed and test run!!! * :beer: 
Saturday I finished wiring up the trolling motor. I installed the breaker and terminated the wiring. Not much to it. Ring terminals on the leads that connect to the battery with some heat shrink for added strength/protection. Spade connectors on the leads that connect to the breaker. 

I was itching to try it out that new deck and trolling motor. So Sunday, I slapped on the bad outboard that came with the boat and threw an extra battery in the rear just to add some weight to the back. Then me and my brother grabbed the fishing bows and hit the water. This was only my second time ever in a 1448. It was unbelievably stable even with both of us standing on the bow of the boat. We didn't have one close call...even when landing fish, moving around on the bow or moving from bow to stern. The mount for the butt seat seems to be in the perfect place. I'm really please with the TM. I like the fact that the Varimax has infinite adjustable speed. With it wide open, I think you could ski behind it.

Non-stop trolled from 10AM to 2:30PM... The battery still had plenty of juice. Optima marine battery combined with this new digital trolling motor technology really works wonders for extended time out on the water.

Oh yea...we shot 4 or 5 gar fish and 1 carp. Got a little blood in the boat; now the paint looks perfect!!!!

Breaker View#1





Breaker View#2





Front Deck Battery Box
I mounted the bow light inside the box so that it is out of the way. You might also make out a zip lock bag taped to the inside of the box...that's my boater's registration card.





Here's a sort of before and after pick...the shadows didn't make for a good picture.


----------



## eddyandrehab

Looks good!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Second trip out on the boat and whacked a citation carp with the bow! This boat is going to be my new good luck charm...can't wait to finish her. Did some work on the trailer this weekend...ain't gonna talk about it until I have some pics to post.

*09/25/2010 Carp 22lbs 35*"


----------



## jcb

Nice carps you have there.I like your boat to,1448 you say.I has a 1448 to but she has open area in the mittle of the boat.I has a small front deck i build out of treated ply and she already had rear deck made from alimimum.Maybe you see her on my post I make befor?1448s are about the best when it comes to 14 footers


----------



## Ranchero50

That's a nice goldfish 

I wish they would let folk bow hunt the city park up here. There are some fish in that lake that make that one look small, 3+ footers...

Jamie


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Did a little piddling on the trailer over the weekend. After seeing the posts from all the users about making trailer guide-ons from ladder wing spans and how satisfied they were with the results (and the costs); I figured I'd give it a whirl. 

I swung by Home Depot & Tractor Supply and picked up the materials:
1 ladder wing span (The biggest one they ha...I think it was 46")
2" PVC 10'L (I only needed 6')
2 2" PVC Caps
6 5/16" 3" carriage bolts (nuts and washers)
2 acorn nuts
Reflective tape

Here are the basic instructions: https://www.widgetsailor.com/owners/greg/guides.html


Like everyone else, I'm really happy with how they turned out. My old guides were real short. Now it's much easier to back the trailer because I can see the guides better and easier to load the boat because I can put the trailer in deeper with the taller guides. They are as sturdy as they need to be.

New guide....looks damn good I think. :beer:





New guide next to the old guide....the old guides sucked.





Chopped about 8" off of my winch post. Now it's a lot easier to work the jack, hook up the chains, and step over the tongue.









Added an eye bolt for the transom strap. Before I was hooking the strap in the hole that you can see above the eye bolt. This make the strap twist and was a pain in the ass to hook/unhook.






Still squirreling away money for the motor purchase....


----------



## redphysher

River instead of trying to fab some rod holder idea. Just purchase a couple of manufactured ones. For what you are trying to accomplish these would be best IMO.
https://www.driftmaster.com/Other.html 

I can see you just mounting the holder across the back of the boat and just leaving it there. i am in the process of mounting a couple of rod holders on my 1432 for spider rigging for crappie. I do not need the beef for gaint cats so I can get away with a smaller set up. The flaw I see in your design is the holders prutude into the seating area of the boat which could become a "this is in the way all the time issue." If you run a solid bar and mount to it in the the rear of the boat right over the outboard it will never be in the way/ Just my 2 cents. great froont deck btw.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Hey, red. Thanks for checking out the thread.

I'm not going to fab the actual rod holder, just the bar. If you look closely at the drawing you'll see one drawing shows the bars moved forward towards what should be the middle of the boat and another that shows the bars towards the back. The bar will.slide on the rails and lock into position.

Holders mounted on the stern would mean that the rods would be a long way from where the seats will be mounted and will be hard to get to.

With the split bar I'll have 2' of clearance between when they are deployed forward. That way I can get to the back of the boat. I also like to keep the bars low relative to the floor of the boat. For me, taller bars get in the way of the hook set (I don't fish circle hooks).

Hope all that makes sense. ;-). Thanks for sharing your ideas. Its nice to get different perspective

Take care,


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Finally slapped an outboard on my tinny! After much debate -- new/used, 15/20/25hp -- I finally went with a 2011 Yamaha 25 SEHA. I know...I know... How fast, how does it plain off, were are the pictures....I know...  I'm going to do my best to get some this weekend and maybe a video of the whole-shot. This is just a little bump to get my thread back up to the top and maybe spark some interest in it.

Won't know how fast she'll run until I buy a GPS fishfinder.

*2011 Yamaha 25 SEHA*
* Engine Type * 4-stroke, 2-cylinder 
* Horsepower * 25 hp 
* Fuel Induction System* Carburetor 
*Starting System	* Electric 
* MEASUREMENTS	*
* Shaft Length * 15 in. 
* Weight * 174 lbs. 
* OPERATIONAL* 
* Steering System * Tiller 
* Propeller * Aluminum


----------



## Ictalurus

Nice boat man =D> Love the front deck. The new motor looks great, seems very heavy though.


----------



## Dave11

River, nice job on that deck. I like the hatches. Are you able to stand on them without them giving? I have been tossing around the idea buying those kind of hatches.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Dave11 said:


> River, nice job on that deck. I like the hatches. Are you able to stand on them without them giving? I have been tossing around the idea buying those kind of hatches.



Howdy Dave,
The hatches are STOUT and do not leak in the rain. I walk/stand on them all day long...don't even notice them. No buyer's remorse here.

Take care,


----------



## franner11

saweeeeeeeet setup! nice work!!!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Hoping to shoot some video of my tinny with her new Yammy this weekend. In the meantime, here's a bowfishing pic with my tinny in the background.

47 Fish Whacked & Stacked In My Nameless Tinboat


----------



## reedjj

Great lookin boat!


----------



## cmatthews_jm

Is it possible that you could show us what the guide ons look like where they are attached to the trailer? I'm curious about how much of the ladder stabilizer is on the trailer and about how much is in the pvc pipe itself.


----------



## blueultra2

So how's that new motor? Did you ever get any videos running your new setup?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I have been seriously slacking on updating my thread. I promise that this weekend, I am going to take some pictures and update this thing!!!!!


----------



## mmf

Really like your boat River and I am completely with you on your thoughts of aluminum only. I myself have spent entirely way too much money for nothing on wood, carpet etc in my life and aluminum and stainless fasteners is the way to go, yes, one must save his dollars to build one like that but it's worth it in the end and no more redoing the boat every 5 years or so! Keep posting some of those bow fishin shots too! :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Cut a hole in the stern facing vertical face of my middle seat. I found two types of foam. Plain old white Styrofoam molded block on top of another type foam. I took out the Styrofoam and left the other. I'm using the space under the seat for more storage and it will make it easier to bolt my seats on. I was surprised how structural support the Styrofoam was. The seat sagged and was a little springing once the Styrofoam was removed.


Cut the hole with a jigsaw. 32/inch toothed blade.
Lined the hole with rubber trim that I found on https://greatlakesskipper.com/.

*LINK TO RUBBER TRIM*
https://greatlakesskipper.com/product/5_320_323-boat-deck-and-docking-hardware-trim-lock/13969-tracker-boats-tracker-18-in-edge-trim-w-pebble-texture-black-trim-lock-boat-molding-foot.html


----------



## Ranchero50

Styrofoam melts when mixed with gas so they used two types. Mine is the same way. The front is a huge peice of 1/2" plywood riveted to the deck over styrofoam.

Jamie


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

_Oh my!!! Now that's comfy!!!_ *GOT SEATS????*

I bought my seats a while back. Wise Big Man fishing seats and I sprung for arm rests for both. These seats are for catfishing and chillaxing. There is no doubt that the seats are money well spent. By far the most comfortable seats I have ever sat in. 

*Seat Install*
-Started off with measurements and drawings. Using a compass I plotted so that the seats could be far enough apart to walk through but still able to rotate 360.

-Cut a hole in the middle seat and removed foam. This gave me more storage and allowed easy access to bolt the seats on. After removing the foam the middle seat was very springy.

-Mounted an aluminum plate with stainless steel hardware from Fastenal. Used a hole saw to cut the hole for the seat pedestals and bolted those in place.

- Next was tape, primer and paint.

- Final touch was installing my Cabelas seat pad on the rear seat. I don't like sitting in a chair while driving the tiller. I like to slide around to change my weight distribution. The seat is really nice, I like it and would but it again.

The Plate





Mounting and Drilling





Rotates 360









Installed Seat Pad









Seats Are Finito!





She's coming along....slowly but surely...


----------



## Spook

I'm digging the seat setup , very cool!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

It seems that the weight of a 4 stroke is an ongoing topic on here. I thought I would throw up some pics to show that the extra weight of my 25 Yammy 4-stroke made really no difference in how my boat drafts.

Sittin' Pretty





Lil' Close Up





Short Shaft...Size Does Matter...





Anyway...I hope this helps out the folks wondering about the extra weight of a 4 stroke.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

*Bilge Pump installed....but not wired. *

Bought, installed and tested an Attwood Tsunami 800 GPH bilge pump. 

How I did it:
If you look back in the post about mounting the seats you'll see my Dad running a hole saw. The leftover circular piece from the jon boat bench seat was the exact same size as the bilge pump. I marked, drilled and countersunk the holes so that the flush mount screws would be completely flush. Then using nylon nuts I secured the pump housing to it. Using a pneumatic angel grinder I removed the paint from were I wanted to attach the bilge. Then epoxied it down. Routed the hose and installed the through-hull fitting. Pretty simple.

To test it filled the boat up with water and wired the pump directly to the battery. I knew that a 800 GPH pump would be more than enough for my little tinny. This thing shots a stream of water like it's hooked up to city water. It really does some pumping.

Mounting bracket epoxied to hull. Pump house secured on with nylon nuts.





Hose and through-hull fitting.





Another look at it


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

*Covers*

Well...I wish I had the extra money to spend on a carport of some type to keep my boat under. But alas, I am a working working man. ;-) 

I ordered this cover from Cabelas: https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/pro...706&type=product&WT.tsrc=CRR&WT.mc_id=crrdtfd

The 14ft was not wide enough to fit the stern of my 1448. I had to sent it back for the 16ft cover. 16ft is a little long. I made a rib from PVC to hold up the cover so that it would shed the rain. Noting fancy...didn't even glue it together.

I also bought a new coat for my Yammy. She liked it.

PVC









Covers


----------



## slabdaddy

Good stuff! I have the same pad from Cabelas and like it too. You are doing the right thing by keeping your equipment out of the elements; good luck and tight lines! 8)


----------



## jasper60103

Nice job, RiverBottomOutdoors. 
I need to do something similar. Are those just T-connections on the ends of PVC pipe? What size pipe did you use? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

jasper60103 said:


> Nice job, RiverBottomOutdoors.
> I need to do something similar. Are those just T-connections on the ends of PVC pipe? What size pipe did you use? Thanks for sharing.



1/2" SCH40 PVC & 1/2" Non-threaded PVC Ts.

Didn't bother to glue them, just kept trimming it until it fit.


----------



## jasper60103

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job, RiverBottomOutdoors.
> I need to do something similar. Are those just T-connections on the ends of PVC pipe? What size pipe did you use? Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2" SCH40 PVC & 1/2" Non-threaded PVC Ts.
> 
> Didn't bother to glue them, just kept trimming it until it fit.
Click to expand...



Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## reedjj

Lookin Great, I love those Alumacraft's! They really are great quality boats, even the riveted ones are like tanks!


----------



## fish4thriLLs

Man I really like this mod. It is so similar to how I would like to make my 1648 Lowe into someday.

Great job! =D>


----------



## hotshotinn

Like your 1448 =D> 
I have a 1448 but my front deck is lower.I am wondering about how tippy your boat is when you are standing up there shooting carp and gars?I like the extra height for casting but am concerned.I have been thinking about makeing mine alittle higher


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

hotshotinn said:


> Like your 1448 =D>
> I have a 1448 but my front deck is lower.I am wondering about how tippy your boat is when you are standing up there shooting carp and gars?I like the extra height for casting but am concerned.I have been thinking about makeing mine alittle higher



It's super stable. Two people can bowfish from the bow with no problem.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Added a few accessories to the boat. But I haven't wired anything up yet. I'm waiting to get my blacklights so that I can knock the wiring out in one shot. I will be going back and painting the screw heads black.

Switch panel that I bought from Cabelas. I like it. Wish it didn't have the Cabelas' logo on it. It did not come with wiring instructions...but I don't see why you need them myself. Pretty straight forward.










Anchor light plug









Anchor light stowed





1st of two 12V DC plugs


----------



## Jay415

Nice build! I might have missed it, but did you ever find out how fast it goes? Did you take video yet?


----------



## fullpage

what is the thickness of the aluminum used for the bow platform? ALso for the seats on the bench. Nice job!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

fullpage said:


> what is the thickness of the aluminum used for the bow platform? ALso for the seats on the bench. Nice job!



.090 I believe.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Why ain't you working on your boat??? 

Here's why.... He'll almost make Pope & Young. Plan on starting on the rod holders and floor pretty soon.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Did it make the 12 point class or did it class out as a 11. Very nice deer either way good shootin.


----------



## olbrazosDon

Are you going to use those horns for rod holders? That would be sharp.(no pun intended)


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Little bump... Took the boat to the fab shop. Floor and custom rod holder mounts should be done in 2 weeks. Can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

These are the prototype rails for my rod holders along with the drawing I made.

You can see the assembly with the knob will slide on the rails for adjustment. I think they will be sweet...but I'm not sure how they will hold up to abuse. Can't wait to use them.

Concept Drawing





Prototypes


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

fullpage said:


> what is the thickness of the aluminum used for the bow platform? ALso for the seats on the bench. Nice job!




.090


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Pics of my rod holders (without the actual rod holder.....Driftmasters on order). 

Slide forward to fish, slide back to stow.


----------



## donkey

awsome job she must move along nicely with a 25


----------



## PitFishin'

really like your rig! id like to go all aluminum but not sure if i can afford it. looks great!


----------



## JasonLester

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Why ain't you working on your boat???
> 
> Here's why.... He'll almost make Pope & Young. Plan on starting on the rod holders and floor pretty soon.




Almost!?!? to many deductions....Net kills me...whats his numbers before deductions? Got to be high...Great buck...Congrats


----------



## New River Rat

> _Look Ma!!! No wood or carpet!!!_





Looks sweet!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Floor is in. Painted the perimeter, hydroturf should be coming in this week. Hope to get it laid this weekend.














More pics of the rails for my rod holders

















*Video showing how the rod holders adjust*
https://youtu.be/b6cbZIlywes


----------



## vahunter

Nice and clean. Great job. I like the fancy rod holders!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Driftmasters came in yesterday. I immediately slapped them on. Thinking about testing them out this weekend, even though I don't usually catfish this time of year.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thats a sweet lookin set up!!!!!!!!!!!! Great Job


----------



## PitFishin'

thats sick! =D>


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

PitFishin' said:


> thats sick! =D>



Wait 'til I put the blacklights on!!!!


----------



## vahunter

Nice!!!


----------



## Ride_Klein

Really well done. Very clean fab work.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Ride_Klein said:


> Really well done. Very clean fab work.



I wish I could take credit for that craftsmanship. This boat is an advertisement of the fine work of Chris Lopez,
owner of ASW Aluminum Products ( aswaluminumproducts.com ).


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Made a little progress on the boat today. Hydroturf cut, but not stuck yet.


Before: There's a later post about this hole.





After: Rubber mat from Tractor Supply 1/2" thick, cut to size.









Hydroturf Duk Grass Cameaux from GatorTrax Boats. Cut but not stuck yet.


----------



## Jay415

That looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## Fishgeek

Wow!!! That is one sweet 1448MV catfishing machine! I basically have the exact same boat that I use for catfishing, although my bow looks to be a little more pointed/modified that yours. Great job!

I've been thinking about extending my deck like that...the new livewell & battery compartment are in the extension right? Not in the original deck? I have a livewell in the center seat (boat came that way) and I'm always trying to decide if I want to put seats off to the side of the livewell lid and lift off a chair everytime I want new bait, or just use the livewell for dry storage and put a new livewell in (or just use a cooler) up front.

Thanks a great project. Thanks for posting the pics and including all the details!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Fishgeek said:


> Wow!!! That is one sweet 1448MV catfishing machine! I basically have the exact same boat that I use for catfishing, although my bow looks to be a little more pointed/modified that yours. Great job!
> 
> I've been thinking about extending my deck like that...the new livewell & battery compartment are in the extension right? Not in the original deck? I have a livewell in the center seat (boat came that way) and I'm always trying to decide if I want to put seats off to the side of the livewell lid and lift off a chair everytime I want new bait, or just use the livewell for dry storage and put a new livewell in (or just use a cooler) up front.
> 
> Thanks a great project. Thanks for posting the pics and including all the details!



I left the factory deck in and built the new deck over it. Both compartments are in the new deck. 

You could frame some type of lid/hinge for your middle seats. Then instead of taking the seat off to get to bait, you could just raise it up.


----------



## hotshotinn

i like what youdid on your boat.nice work you did


----------



## Fishgeek

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Fishgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! That is one sweet 1448MV catfishing machine! I basically have the exact same boat that I use for catfishing, although my bow looks to be a little more pointed/modified that yours. Great job!
> 
> I've been thinking about extending my deck like that...the new livewell & battery compartment are in the extension right? Not in the original deck? I have a livewell in the center seat (boat came that way) and I'm always trying to decide if I want to put seats off to the side of the livewell lid and lift off a chair everytime I want new bait, or just use the livewell for dry storage and put a new livewell in (or just use a cooler) up front.
> 
> Thanks a great project. Thanks for posting the pics and including all the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the factory deck in and built the new deck over it. Both compartments are in the new deck.
> 
> You could frame some type of lid/hinge for your middle seats. Then instead of taking the seat off to get to bait, you could just raise it up.
Click to expand...


That's something to consider! Thanks.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Blacklights mounted...and at the risk of tooting my own horn, they are badda$$.

Nucli-Eye Atom LED light in UV.









Custom fabricated mounting braket for Atom. Light comes with a set of suction cups.









Mounted to transom and painted.





Starboard and port side blacklights mounted.





Switched on. *Cell phone pic....best I could do for now.


----------



## Jdholmes

Nice...why lack lights? Is that a catfishing thing or just a cool factor thing?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Jdholmes said:


> Nice...why lack lights? Is that a catfishing thing or just a cool factor thing?



Howdy Jd,
They are for fishing at night. Fishing line will flourece in UV. It's pretty cool. You flip these on and your line glows in the dark.


----------



## Jdholmes

Very cool! It was illegal to fish at night back home, in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Finally found out just how fast my tinny will go. With me and Loretta, my French Bulldog, she managed to top out at 27mph. I think I have it balanced between hole-shot and top end. 27 ain't too bad....what do y'all think?


----------



## Wayfaraway

Man I wish my little 7.5hp Ted Williams would get me moving like that! That it scootin! Maybe someday I'll have me at least a 9.9 or 15.


----------



## Biggysmalls

27 mph is awsome on that rig!!!! great job!!!! I have enjoyed your thread on the build a great deal. It was like a good, short book I couldn't put down.....very solid job. I wish you and Lorretta lived colser, I'd take you guys out on the Missouri and Mississippi to chase some monster Blues. Lorretta looks like a sweet fishing partner.

Kudos to you!!!! you should be proud of that build =D>


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Biggysmalls said:


> 27 mph is awsome on that rig!!!! great job!!!! I have enjoyed your thread on the build a great deal. It was like a good, short book I couldn't put down.....very solid job. I wish you and Lorretta lived colser, I'd take you guys out on the Missouri and Mississippi to chase some monster Blues. Lorretta looks like a sweet fishing partner.
> 
> Kudos to you!!!! you should be proud of that build =D>



I bet you guys do have some monsters! I am fortunate to have Kerr Lake (home of the World Record Blue cat) in my back yard.

Loretta's just getting her first tastes of life on the water. She's only 5 months, but so far she is enjoying it. I lost my old and reliable fishing partner last year. My Boston Terrier, Sophia, was attacked in the yard by a neighbors dog. :-( Now, you want to talk about a fishing dog!! She was crackerjack!






I appreciate the kind words. Sometimes I feel like I don't get as many questions/comments as others because my boat is not built with bass fishing in mind and doesn't have any wood/carpet. Woe is me... hahaha.

Here's why there's no wood and carpet....Here's a pic of the bildge draining after a nice day of bowfishing...that ain't water draining from the bilge.


----------



## Biggysmalls

Sweet!!!!! I love the last pic, we have some very good bowfishing available right down the street from me at a couple of dreged out holes in the Meramec river. The Asians are thick in there and the water is somewhat clear, there are so many spotted gar at times of the year you can walk on them practicly. I just started bowfishing last year and always still shoot to high.

You are deffinitely in gods country as far as Blues go beeing on Kerr Lake...very nice  I think you would like fighting a 50 to 70 pound Blue in some real solid current, then it becomes an adventure.I also use smaller epuipment than most my competition around here, it makes it a little sketchy at certain times and you loose a few, i've been spooled a couple times.

sorry to here about Sophia.......I have a best friend Sadie(Bluetick Hound) who is in the last stages of here life and it will be dvistating when the day comes

Oh I also was considering putting a rack on the back of my boat like yours. I already have these rod holders https://monsterrodholders.com/ and was looking at their rod rack,https://monsterrodholders.com/shop/rms8/ I know they are pricy but their rod holders are second to none IMO. I'm a little worried about the deck space getting taken away by the rack........torn as what I should do.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

New decal on the boat. Almost time to make some fish holey...


----------



## JonBoatfever

Looks good, are those water stains on the bottom of the boat?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

JonBoatfever said:


> Looks good, are those water stains on the bottom of the boat?



Yea..that brown is a water stain...most of it would probably scrub off.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Mounted my new Hummingbird 798ci with SI. Man, that thing has a brick for a transducer. I had a 7ft roostertail behind my boat. :shock: I think I either have the ducer mounted too low or the angle on it wrong....or both. So, I'm playing with it. After I get the roostertail under control I will route the cabling through the transom all pretty like and take some pics. 

I have to say that I was torn between DI and SI. After lots of research I think SI is far more advantageous than DI and I'm glad I went with it.

Also bought a removable bait tank from Grayline. It is an 11 gallon tank and is super-duper nice. To hell with using coolers to keep my bait in. I think this tank is big enough to fit my personal needs.

Living The Life





Big Fish In A Little Tinny





Pic of my bait tank that I snapped. If you want to see the real deal check out https://www.graylinebaittanks.com. I called them with a couple of questions and they were really nice. Good customer service. Tank is built like a tank...errr....like a tank that goes boom!


----------



## Ictalurus

Dude, that is one sweet set up =D> =D> =D> 

From the custom front deck, nice seats, 25 Yami, graphics, to the rod holders, well done sir! =D> =D> 

I'm still debating the DI upgrade this year, glad to hear you like the SI.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice catch and a real nice livewell =D>


----------



## mfreeman451

Love the way the boat is coming along. Which driftmasters did you buy, I was concerned that they wouldn't hold some of my bigger catfishing rods, but yours look like they fit all your poles nicely.

Also, are you able to keep bullheads in your livewell, and if so how many? And where did you end up putting that thing?

I wish I had access to a good machine shop like you have..


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

mfreeman451 said:


> Love the way the boat is coming along. Which driftmasters did you buy, I was concerned that they wouldn't hold some of my bigger catfishing rods, but yours look like they fit all your poles nicely.
> 
> Also, are you able to keep bullheads in your livewell, and if so how many? And where did you end up putting that thing?
> 
> I wish I had access to a good machine shop like you have..



I have the Driftmaster Pro Series model Flatliner 250H. https://www.driftmaster.com/Rodholders.html

I just bought the livewell this week. According to the manufacture it can support Qty 55 3.5" shad. I fish with bream/sunfish, crappie & shad.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Nice work! Your build is great, really great customization for what you use it for. I hope to do a little catfishing out of my boat when I get it! Only two weeks until I pick it up....


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Did a little fishing today. Snagged one teeny stripper on cut bream of all things. Afters I pulled the wires for the black lights through the transom and conduit. Connected them to my switch panel. I love them. 

Little stripper action.





A little before and after -but still not finished- pictures.


----------



## bikeordie092

on the non-skid, autozone sells some dupli-color spray on truck bed coating for like $11 bucks a can, and adheres very well with a coat of self-etching primer (about $7 a can) i coated the whole inside of my boat right after i got it last year with it and it works very well and hasnt come off at all yet, seems very durable and so far lasts pretty well


----------



## TimRich

Awesome boat! What a diffrence from when you got it and now. Keep up the good work and updates!


----------



## deerslayer

Boat looks real nice! Would like to know what you find out about the rooster tail from the transducer. I have the same problem out of my hummingbird transducer as well!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I moved my transducer as far up as possible with how it is currently currently fastened to the boat. I still have about a 3-4ft rooster tail and depth reads erratically at WOT. I will post pics soon of setup, get some opinions. I know that not reading at WOT is normal.

Manged to sneak in a little fishing during today's ducer test. Water is a little dingy.

It's a hard life, but somebody's gotta do it.... First Mate Loretta on duty.





24" Striper.....bad day fishing beats a....wait what the??? Any day on the water is a good day.


----------



## Kochy

Dang, You went fishing!? I live in Central Pennsylvania and it still pretty cold. I wish I could take my boat out, mine's still gutted. Your boats looking good.


----------



## deerslayer

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I moved my transducer as far up as possible with how it is currently currently fastened to the boat. I still have about a 3-4ft rooster tail and depth reads erratically at WOT. I will post pics soon of setup, get some opinions. I know that not reading at WOT is normal.
> 
> Manged to sneak in a little fishing during today's ducer test. Water is a little dingy.
> 
> It's a hard life, but somebody's gotta do it.... First Mate Loretta on duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24" Striper.....bad day fishing beats a....wait what the??? Any day on the water is a good day.



Just an fyi I did a bunch of searching yesterday, try filling the gap in the bracket, from what I have been reading this is what causes the water spray. Humminbird apperantly knows about the problem and has some sort of rubber plug that will fill this gap now but you have to contact the customer service dept. I am gonna try and get an email today and see what happen's, in the mean time maybe try filling that gap with some tape or something and see if it helps!


----------



## deerslayer

Oh and nice job on the striper! Are you fishing fresh or salt? I am very impatient this year and wanna start hitting the stripers up here but they just havent started biting yet! Wont be long though now with all this warm weather!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

deerslayer said:


> Oh and nice job on the striper! Are you fishing fresh or salt? I am very impatient this year and wanna start hitting the stripers up here but they just havent started biting yet! Wont be long though now with all this warm weather!



Thanks for the heads up on the HB part to fix the issue!!! I was really getting frustrated with this rooster tail.

I fish fresh water.....mainly Kerr Lake in Virginia and it's tributary rivers. Where are you at?


----------



## deerslayer

I'm in Delaware, I do alot of striper and cat fishing as well but I focus in salt/brackish water. Really like your set up on the boat looks nice! I sent an email to HB and I am awaiting an anwser, will let you know if I do!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I took some electrical tape and covered the "hole" in the ducer bracket. This cut down the roostertail but it is still spraying water on my motor. I will be putting some kind of splash guard over the ducer.


----------



## deerslayer

check your pm's!
ALso I will try and get you a link of something someone did on another website, he used some kind of toilet flange that he cut in half and mounted over top of the transducer, left enough clearance so it could kick up, but stopped the spray. It doesnt look bad, just hate to drill into my transome anymore than I have too!


----------



## deerslayer

Here's the link
https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-how-s/393026-easy-fix-tranducer-spraying-water-engine.html


----------



## KevinWI

HB is sending out a rubber spacer now to cover the hole in the bracket. It's included in all the new birds that they throw in with xtra instructions....Free if you call and contact them.
They never really said what it was for, but now it makes sense as this part was not included in the original instructions.


----------



## deerslayer

KevinWI said:


> HB is sending out a rubber spacer now to cover the hole in the bracket. It's included in all the new birds that they throw in with xtra instructions....Free if you call and contact them.
> They never really said what it was for, but now it makes sense as this part was not included in the original instructions.



Should have mine by next week, i replaced my transducer last year but I must have gotten old stock because it was not included! Really home this fixes my issue, i really dislike all the saltwater being sprayed all over my engine cowling!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

The white bass are just about ready to make the spawn run. Now that I've got my catfish/striper peice of my boat squared away, it's time to focus on getting the bow ready for some casting.

Bought this seat from Cabelas. It is the Cabelas' brand and looks to be built very well. It has aluminum hinges and plenty of cushion. I paired the seat with an offset post. If you look at the pics you'll see that I need the offset so that I can deploy the TM with the seat in place. I also like the offset because it gives the illusion of more deck space, you can be closer or farther away. We'll see how it fishes....but so far I would say highly recommeded offset for small boats.


















I also replaced my TM plugs. I had an el cheapo plug...and pretty much melted 2 of them. Upgraded to this plug hoping that it will hold up to 8 hrs of solid trolling while bowfishing.


----------



## KevinWI

where did you get the offset pedestal for the seat? I need one.


----------



## Ictalurus

Jonah

How do you like the hand controlled TM? After fishing for 3 season with the foot controlled, I've been considering a hand controlled and would like your thoughts (pros/cons) of your experience. The foot control is fine, but I stand up when fishing and turning it on/off is a pain as unit slides around a bunch. I've considered screwing it down, but it would put stress on the cord when stowed.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

KevinWI said:


> where did you get the offset pedestal for the seat? I need one.



Hey Kevin,
I ordered it from basspro. I have the non-threaded model. Here's the link....
https://www.basspro.com/Springfield...emovable-Pedestal-Posts/product/100903/109471


----------



## KevinWI

Thanks...took a bit but found same for $28 on Amazon w/$8 shipping. That looks like it will solve my problem instead of drilling a new hole.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Awesome! I bought it from BassPro because I didn't know if it would work or if I would like it or if it would hold up. I have a good track record with Basspro and returning/exchanging items.


----------



## KevinWI

returned many items with Amazon...usually even get them to pay return shipping. never had a problem. Thanks again....makes my bow mount motor a non issue as to how to mount it! 8)


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Ictalurus said:


> Jonah
> 
> How do you like the hand controlled TM? After fishing for 3 season with the foot controlled, I've been considering a hand controlled and would like your thoughts (pros/cons) of your experience. The foot control is fine, but I stand up when fishing and turning it on/off is a pain as unit slides around a bunch. I've considered screwing it down, but it would put stress on the cord when stowed.



For how I use my boat, hand control is the best option. Here's what I like about it.

-Quick response. You maneuver the motor in the direction you want quickly....no delay from foot controls or electric motor turning the motor.
-Drive the motor by feel. You don't have to look at it to know which direction you're going. 
-Use it sitting or standing. No playing stork like with a foot control.
-No foot control to trip over on the deck, using a wireless remote ties up one hand
-Intuitive. You don't have to "get use" to a foot pedal or learn a remote.
-When I bowfish, I have two people on the bow. If I get a fish on, my buddy can take over driving the motor easily.
-Simpler design...less to go wrong.
-No hitting the pedal and almost throwing yourself off the boat.

The advantages that a foot or wireless motor has over a hand control are inconsequential and fewer than the disadvantages. At lest in my application.

Disadvantages....
Not totally hands free.
More difficult to control boat in strong wind and strong current when casting.


----------



## KevinWI

fishing from the back of the boat is huge in my application...where my locator is...makes foot pedal more of a useful tool. My guests fish up front But if you are a front deck type captain of your boat, then go with what works best for you.
BTW....nice setup you have made for yourself. efficient. =D>


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Did some ultra lite fishing this weekend and tested out the offset post. I love it. Unless you fish some really choppy water....you are missing out not having one. It made my deck feel like it's twice as big as it is.

Look at this pick...doesn't it look like I have more room on my deck?





Pretty good day. We put Largemouth, Smallmouth, Spotted Bass, White Bass, Striped Bass and crappie in the boat...all on ultra lites....all with the same lure.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Looks like a solid day to me! Ultralite fishing is fun. All fish are big fish...

Interesting seat post thing. My build is going to be much more low tech than this, or that would be a great idea...


----------



## KevinWI

my offset post came in this weekend....fit my boat well....I just ordered a second one. I realize they are class B and rated for not more than 5mph, but hope that is only a safety thing for upper deck mounts...have one mounted on the floor and hope it works while motor is operating.


----------



## UtahBassKicker

Your build is awesome and it looks like she produces fish. A question for you though...Don't you ever smile? Every pic you have the same look on your face. If I had your boat and was catching what you guys caught, I'd be smiling up a storm! Just kidding, but seriously, your boat/build is sweet.


----------



## deerslayer

Nice job Jonah!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

UtahBassKicker said:


> Your build is awesome and it looks like she produces fish. A question for you though...Don't you ever smile? Every pic you have the same look on your face. If I had your boat and was catching what you guys caught, I'd be smiling up a storm! Just kidding, but seriously, your boat/build is sweet.



I'm smiling on the inside! ;-)


----------



## deerslayer

Anyluck on the transducer issue?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

deerslayer said:


> Anyluck on the transducer issue?



I think so. I put the electrical tape over the gap in the ducer bracket. That cut the rooster tail down, but it was still spraying my motor. So yesterday I moved the ducer back to it's original position and that seemed to eliminate the spray. I called HB today and they are sending me the piece that goes in the ducer bracket.

I'm glad too....$800 FF spraying water on my $3500 motor....I wasn't too happy about that.


----------



## deerslayer

I hear ya! If you get a chance do you mind taking a picture of the new location for the FF. I still have the spray and I think I need to reposition again. Thinking about putting the cutting board on the transom and remounting to that


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

deerslayer said:


> I hear ya! If you get a chance do you mind taking a picture of the new location for the FF. I still have the spray and I think I need to reposition again. Thinking about putting the cutting board on the transom and remounting to that



Here ya go... I haven't routed my cabling through the transome yet because I was waiting until I had the spray/roostertail under control first.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Like Virginia Slims, you've come a long way, Baby! My ol' girl is just about finished. Some mods I'm mulling over are hyrdoturfing the front deck, installing a hyroturfed floor to the space between the deck and bench seat, and adding an aftermarket power trim unit like the CMC PT-35.

They grow up so fast...


----------



## deerslayer

Thanks jonah!


----------



## BinzlBrew

Jonah,

Ive got a Lowe 1440L. Considering buying the 16 ft boat cover as did you. Would the 8 inch difference in the boat make any difference so that the 14 foot cover would work? I plan on making the same PVC brackets as you did.


----------



## BinzlBrew

Does anyone have any advice for patch holes in aluminum? previous owner drilled lots of holes for rod holders and who knows what else? Lots of holes


----------



## Gators5220

Do you have any pics of the blacklights in action, while your night fishing? Also where did you get the blacklights from?

Love your design of this boat, especially the layout for catfishing. I try to do multiple functions with my boat as well and I'm impressed with how well you pulled it off. Nice Build! =D> :USA1: :beer:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

BinzlBrew said:


> Jonah,
> 
> Ive got a Lowe 1440L. Considering buying the 16 ft boat cover as did you. Would the 8 inch difference in the boat make any difference so that the 14 foot cover would work? I plan on making the same PVC brackets as you did.



The 14ft cover was not quite wide enough for my 1448. I think it would fit your narrower boat. I have been satisfied with the cabelas brand cover.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Gators5220 said:


> Do you have any pics of the blacklights in action, while your night fishing? Also where did you get the blacklights from?
> 
> Love your design of this boat, especially the layout for catfishing. I try to do multiple functions with my boat as well and I'm impressed with how well you pulled it off. Nice Build! =D> :USA1: :beer:



Thanks!! I'll try to get a good pic of the blacklights in action. Little tricky because you need a long exposure to capture the real effect in a photo. I can tell you though, they are beyond awesome for catfishing at night.

Here's where I ordered the lights: https://jumpingchollajigs.com/
I have the Atom in UV. They are a little on the expensive side. But when you put your hands on them you immediately understand why.


----------



## Gators5220

No problem man, I mostly want to snapper fish at night but still would be sick to be able to watch the line tick tick tick ya know?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

So....after 2 years of thinking...and Googling (trying to make sure it's orginal), I have finally named my tinny.

<Insert Drumroll>

And...her name is.... *The Holey Ghost*

Whatch'all think???


----------



## fool4fish1226

As long as she does not become holey and you become a ghost you should befine :LOL2: 

Just kidding, I kinda like the name, any reason or story behind choosing that name ????


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

fool4fish1226 said:


> As long as she does not become holey and you become a ghost you should befine :LOL2:
> 
> Just kidding, I kinda like the name, any reason or story behind choosing that name ????



It all started when my brother and me were bowfishing one day. We started joking that when we shoot a fish we were giving them the "holey" ghost. Putting holes in fish, I guess...and the fish would flail, tail walk and jump out the water like they were possessed. Then I thought about leaky boats and boats with holes in them.....and I thought... The Holey Ghost...that's the name of my boat!


----------



## New River Rat

JonBoatfever said:


> Looks good, are those water stains on the bottom of the boat?




Mine has the same type "patina". I wouldn't dream of scrubbing it. 


"Blood Shot" woulda worked nice for a name.


----------



## jmcaswell

The encased cabinets are great, and the latch opening on the deck. Where can one purchase those?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

jmcaswell said:


> The encased cabinets are great, and the latch opening on the deck. Where can one purchase those?



They are Tempress brand hatches. Greatlakeskipper.com is a goos place
to look.


----------



## Gators5220

You been gettin any fish in that nice boat of yours?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Gators5220 said:


> You been gettin any fish in that nice boat of yours?




Not since bowseason came in. ;-)


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Deer season is in full swing in VA....that can mean only one thing. I'll be ready to start spider rigging for crappie when it's over. Time to start planning my rod holders.

I'd need a t-bar on the bow that will have 6-8 rod holders mounted (most likely Driftmaster Gun Slingers). It will also have to accommodate my tolling motor in a way that doesn't make either a pain in the ass to operate. So, I'll be thinking about that for a few weeks.

Until then....here's what I've been up to since my last update and mod back around the 1st quarter.

.....This was supposed to be in reverse order...I just previewed, but I'm too lazy to fix it.


----------



## 17ft'r

Hey whatever floots your boat. Really though some great ideas there. I think its all going to come together and then what a head turner.

17ft'r


----------



## 17ft'r

Well in responce to pictures are worth a thousands words I find the idea of catching a fish with my mouth easier than downloading my pictures.

I have download to "irfanview" and then to "photo bucket" and soon as they start talking paste/coping I get lost. So unless someone has a 1 or 2 liner making me see the light remember I copied the instructions it just is not in my english.

So Patience to all I will download the pictures of my boat and hopfully not the Honeymoon or any other kind of moon.

More to follow,

17ft'r


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Ordered a CMC PT-35 for my baby. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Couldn't stand it.....been eye balling a new boat (G3 1656 CCJ) for almost 2 years. I had to let go of my beloved 1448. Sold but not forgotten!!!!


----------



## lbhansford

just got done looking at your 14 build write up. Great work.. question what do you do with all the gar and carp you shoot? always heard they tasted like mud? got a pile around my way, just didnt want to chootem just to choot...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

lbhansford said:


> just got done looking at your 14 build write up. Great work.. question what do you do with all the gar and carp you shoot? always heard they tasted like mud? got a pile around my way, just didnt want to chootem just to choot...



Gar fish taste great! I tried the carp but was put off by the Y bones. Sometimes I use the carp for fertilzer. I don't feel bad about killing carp. They are non-native fish and some species are invasive.


----------



## NLaudy

Just read through your whole boat build and really enjoyed it. You did some great work on it... sucks you let it go but someone got a good boat!


----------



## the fisherman guy

Wow, very great thread! thanks for taking the time to show us in detail what you did, and how you did it. 

I recently bought my first Jon, and have been searching for ideas on how to kit it out. Your thread gave me some great ideas, namely the custom rod holder mounts. 

Up here in Alberta, we can only fish one line per angler, but that said your sliding rail system will work great for what I need it for. I have a buddy who is a master aluminum fabricator and he is getting a call to help this brother out! 

One question: How was the flex of the middle seat, with two guys on it? I am thinking of installing the same aluminum mounting plate for the seats, but only one per bench seat. Did the bench aluminum fatigue at all? I'm 6'0 230lbs, and my main fishing bud is 6'3 255lbs.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345331#p345331 said:


> the fisherman guy » Today, 12:29 pm[/url]"]Wow, very great thread! thanks for taking the time to show us in detail what you did, and how you did it.
> 
> I recently bought my first Jon, and have been searching for ideas on how to kit it out. Your thread gave me some great ideas, namely the custom rod holder mounts.
> 
> Up here in Alberta, we can only fish one line per angler, but that said your sliding rail system will work great for what I need it for. I have a buddy who is a master aluminum fabricator and he is getting a call to help this brother out!
> 
> One question: How was the flex of the middle seat, with two guys on it? I am thinking of installing the same aluminum mounting plate for the seats, but only one per bench seat. Did the bench aluminum fatigue at all? I'm 6'0 230lbs, and my main fishing bud is 6'3 255lbs.



That plate didn't flex at all even with guys as big as your friend. We made strapping of from the same matter that we used to on the underside of the bench seat.

Recommend you take a look at the track system from Tite Lok. May give you some more options for what you're trying to accomplish. https://www.titelok.com/category-s/1824.htm


----------

